
The Needless Complexity of Academic Writing - DarkContinent
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2015/10/complex-academic-writing/412255/?single_page=true
======
AnimalMuppet
"I gave a presentation in France and academics there flat out told me that
academics shouldn’t write to express, they should write to impress."

Wow. That speaks volumes about French academics.

